# It jobs in canada



## csk101 (Jan 27, 2009)

i am working as network engineer in uk and hoping to move to canada.......
wondering about the job demand for IT guys in canada
thx


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

csk101 said:


> i am working as network engineer in uk and hoping to move to canada.......
> wondering about the job demand for IT guys in canada
> thx



Yes there are good chances to get a job in IT. you may search jobs from different sites. Saskatoon job portal is another good source. But as every one says .... Be there somewhere in Canada and getting a job will become easiear.

Thanks.

-Kamran


----------



## csk101 (Jan 27, 2009)

kkmm said:


> Yes there are good chances to get a job in IT. you may search jobs from different sites. Saskatoon job portal is another good source. But as every one says .... Be there somewhere in Canada and getting a job will become easiear.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Kamran


thanks alot for your reply.........
i want to live in toronto................so do u think tht will be a good place to find a job....


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Use this link to get a comprehensive report on your industry, relevant demand in paticular places and a selection of current job vacancies. Bienvenue au L’outil Travailler au Canada / Welcome to Working in Canada Tool

It is quite amazing what info there is out there!
Hope it helps Louise


----------



## csk101 (Jan 27, 2009)

*abt moving to canada*

thnk you so much for the help


----------

